# New Forum for Overnighter/Bikepacking?



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

What do ya'll think? There seems to be a growing interest in this sort of thing. People can post up their equipment list or ask for help with getting equipment together and ask for help with planning routes. Seems to me that there would be enough interest in it. Doesn't have to focus on racing, just bikepacking.
Thoughts?


----------



## dbisers311 (Sep 22, 2005)

This sounds like a great idea. I've been contemplating a bikepacking trip for some time and am very curious what others are doing.


----------



## digaaron (Nov 1, 2005)

Great idea. Would love to see this happen.


----------



## bartman601 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Sherp., when your next overnite/campout in CP?


----------



## carneyam (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice idea! I'd love to see something started.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

I like it. Kinda hard to sort between the 'vacations' and 'endurance' forum. 

I plan on being set up to do some trips next year, just acquiring the gear this year.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes. The only reason I've posted my questions and experiences in this forum is it's the closest relavent for many of my ?'s, although I certainly have not been "racing" anything or anybody. 
That said, although there's an "increased" interest, I'd be interested to see if the nich is actually large enough to create forum with any appreciable levels of activty.


----------



## BRKNSPOKE (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes ,I would like to see what others are using as far as tents,sleeping bags, etc. I think the whole idea of bike packing is going to catch on in the next couple of years with more people trying it.


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

Ditto. New forum! There is certainly enough interest and enough of a difference between endurance racing and singletrack touring to warrant a separate forum, though the overlap between the two is significant. Thankfully... after all it's the endurance racers who have pushed the envelope for all of us weekend warriors who are just looking for 3-5 day getaways with our bros. 

Greg


----------



## insect_o_man (Dec 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: +1


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

A mountain bike touring forum for sure. Right now it's between Passion and Endurance and needs a home.


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

+1 from me too. Lots of chat about it on other forums so I guess it could do with its own home. Having just got back from a 4day / 3night trip the length of Wales for my stag-do I am hooked on bikepacking as a way of seeing more of this planet with out turning the bike into a two-wheeled RV :thumbsup:

Alex


----------



## skidmark (Mar 9, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea to me. +1
All the gear/set-up questions people always seem to have would be easier to find answers to. Also reviews of what works, what sucks, etc. Not to mention epic ride reports and photos!


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

+1....bump


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

So how does one go about asking for a new forum?


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

I think we should start a thread demonstrating our enthusiasm for the idea, then keep bumping it until we drive someone crazy enough to create a forum.

That should work.


----------



## Goatrak (Jan 13, 2004)

If it takes a showing of interest to possibly get a separate forum for this, count me in.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Interested as well


----------



## THenne (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm in and would love to see some tried and true setups!


----------



## hairball_dh (Aug 7, 2005)

*Good idea*

Yep, I think it's a great idea. Lots of folks interested these days and not just racers. Hard to say how much play it would get - the manics that are into bikepacking are always riding 

Vecsus is the Endurance forum moderator - perhaps somebody could PM him and get the ball rolling.

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=242000 for Vecsus


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Dave. I just sent him a pm. Maybe others could as well?


----------



## kbstone13 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Here is my contribution*

Thought I would start off by posting a few pictures of my set-up for the CTR 08. I only made it 2 days into the race and pulled out due to my inability to recover from the heat. I learned a lot from my training and gear tweaking over the past 6 months. As usual, I also realized that I have a long way to go regarding gear (and training).

I need to continue to work on the balance between safety and efficiency. I think I had too much "safety" or "just-in-case" gear which resulting in a lot of weight. I had a lot on my back which resulted in stress on my back and weight on my but which increased chaffing.

As you may know... the Colorado Trail is pretty technical and the detours are fire roads with little shade. I struggled with the decision to carry more weight on the bike or on my back. Weight on the bike makes it difficult to control, weight on my back wears me out. I think there is a balance, I just need to keep tweaking.

Anyhow...this is journey and I welcome any questions and look forward to learning from everyone else.

Later...Kyle


----------



## mountainboat (Nov 14, 2005)

I actually pitched this same idea to Francois in a PM over two months ago......never got a response. Not sure if he just doesn't check his PM's, or didn't think it was worthy of a reply. I would imagine he is a pretty busy guy.

I think it would be a great idea for MTBR to add a Bikepacking forum for folks that want to share trip reports, route descriptions, and gear ideas. Having a forum to freely discuss that kind of stuff would go a long ways towards furthering the sport.

Interest in lightweight mountain bike touring(AKA: bikepacking) is increasing, and people partaking in the activity need an outlet to exchange ideas without the competitive bias of the Endurance Racing forum. 

If MTBR doesn't want to be that outlet, I'm sure something else will come along to fill the void.......might as well be here.

To those concerned that there may not be enough interest in bikepacking to warrant a separate forum, I say.... "build it and they will come."


----------



## Twenty Four (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd love to see a forum set up for this subject matter!


----------



## FeloniousDunk (Apr 30, 2007)

Add me to the list.


----------



## story mt biker (Jan 29, 2008)

*Sounds Good*

I like this idea. I have tried some bike-packing in the past on the Ouachita Trail and had mixed results. I could improve on that record with a place to brainstorm and share ideas I am sure.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

What was the route you took on the Ouachita? I'm looking at taking a trip there in the fall to do a couple days of bikepacking. I was thinking of doing the Ouachita Trail Race course (80 miler) to make a loop. I really want something around 100 miles as a loop, no out and back. Thoughts?
Thanks
ps perfect example of why we need a forum.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

sherpa- if you're considering coming to the SE, I live in Asheville and could easily put together a 100-200 miles of loopage for you in this area- would probably be pretty easy to talk me into joining if schedule/job allowed. 
Let me know
Mike


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I "might" be able to pull that off. N.C. is a FULL day of driving for me. I'm not sure if I could pull it off or not. I may be up for a spring break trip out there though. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

I like the idea of a new bikepacking forum. 
Jeff at CDW just made me a sweet set of bags so I can try going light this time:







[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry no pics of them mounted on my bikepacking rig as the bike still needs a new drivetrain. I can't wait to get my bike upgraded and go out on another trip.

The old setup was pretty heavy and bulky







[/URL][/IMG]

So far, I've only done an overnighter and a couple 3-day trips. I'm liking it more and more. I'd do it more often if I found more company (and time ). A forum would help me find new spots and company for bikepacking.

Francois, you reading this?


----------



## BikePig (Oct 18, 2007)

*Bump*

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

*Set-up pics*

Here's a pic of me and my set-up on Seg 14 of CT.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Mike, do you have much experience with Wingnut packs? I was thinking about trying out the 3.0. My Ergon is great, but it's just a big bucket and to get to the bladder I have to empty the pack.


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

Another vote. I've done lots of touring on and off road. Mostly heavy weight comfort style, but reading in this forum has tempted to try more lightweight touring.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

sherpaxc said:


> Mike, do you have much experience with Wingnut packs? I was thinking about trying out the 3.0. My Ergon is great, but it's just a big bucket and to get to the bladder I have to empty the pack.


Sherpa- I LOVE my Wingnut. 
Here's a poem:
Wingnut wingnut
Rolly Polly wingnut
Wingnut wingnut
Eat it up yum!

(yes, I stole/adapted the "poem").

Seriously. Much more than a bucket. The wings work great. One side- mechanical equipment, one compartment. Other side- lunch plus snack, one compartment. Main compartment- what I think I might need throughout the day plus emergency gear. Usually equalled- rain jacket, first aide, space blanket, pump, shock pump, map. Bladder slides in and out easy cheesy. Totally waterproof.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I'm thinking the 3.0 for multi-day rides. My Ergon BD3 was 900 c.i. and I had plenty of room. I might just be putting the Ergon up for sale here real soon. Hammock question for you. Did you use the carabiners for setting up your hammock? If not, you should check that option out. It cuts down set up time by a couple minutes. There are some pretty lightweight carabiners out there as well for around 6 bucks a pop. Anyway, thanks.

ps. I sure wish the admins would chime in and give us a yes or no...just searching through past threads in all forums and there seems to be PLENTY of interest out there.


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll sign the petition.


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

sherpaxc said:


> I might just be putting the Ergon up for sale here real soon.


Dibs if you do... and I live not to far from you. I keep eyeing the BD1 at Hammerhead every time I go up there but the price tag steers me away.


----------



## 4od (May 7, 2008)

+1

Does anybody know of any resources pertaining to this sort of thing?


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

lost27 said:


> Dibs if you do... and I live not to far from you. I keep eyeing the BD1 at Hammerhead every time I go up there but the price tag steers me away.


Let me think about it. pm me through mojo.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Bearbait said:


> A mountain bike touring forum for sure. Right now it's between Passion and Endurance and needs a home.


+1 on a Mtn Bike Touring/Camping forum.


----------



## Stefan_G (May 10, 2005)

Yep, I'm on board too. 

Seems like there are already so many freaking forums though... I suppose it's just a simple case of demand and supply.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

sherpaxc said:


> What was the route you took on the Ouachita? I'm looking at taking a trip there in the fall to do a couple days of bikepacking. I was thinking of doing the Ouachita Trail Race course (80 miler) to make a loop. I really want something around 100 miles as a loop, no out and back. Thoughts?
> Thanks
> ps perfect example of why we need a forum.


That whole place is a web of gravel roads. You can pretty much ride across the state on fire roads. I've done similar rides up there...usually based out of the hwy 27 fishing village. I've also done the womble classic race and the OC. The 80 miler is a good idea. I don't think I'd like to ride blowout mtn with a loaded bike. There are some killer places to bush camp along the ouachita...or along any of the gravel roads in the area. The place is wide open and the possibilities are endless. Just get a good gazatteer (I use delorme).


----------



## bdo (Jul 9, 2008)

*I'm in*

Would luv to see a forum for this!!


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## Clonti (Jan 25, 2008)

+1 for what it is worth.


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

saving my questions for the new forum


----------



## aulmen (Jul 4, 2006)

+1 for me as well


----------



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)

Another from WNC :thumbsup:


----------



## mforness3000 (Dec 20, 2004)

+1 

~matt


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

Can we vote twice? 

What if I threaten to start my own singletrack touring forum?


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

No kidding. I haven't recieved a PM back or at least a reaction from one of the mods.


----------



## MrHappyMedium (Feb 8, 2007)

+1 

I've done a good bit of self contained touring on the road, but I'd be interested in off-road too. I think having it in w/ the enuro forum is not it's place. Speed and sightseeing tend to conflict.


----------



## robbmatt (Sep 25, 2006)

Count me in! +1


----------



## AGSNOW (Jul 21, 2007)

*BikePacking*

I just pitched an article on "BikePacking" to the magazine "Mountain Flyer" and they are stoked to run the article and photos. I'll be writing on three different setups I've used, from the Moots mini-rear rack, the Old Man Mountain rear rack with a waterproof stuffsack only, to my new Carousel Design setup that I used in the Colorado Trail Race (see photos below) I now go pretty lite on my bike, with my Santa Cruz Blur and all my gear weighing in at 33lbs, with basically only 50oz of water and a rainjacket on my back in my Osprey Talon 11.

In other words, the interest is there for this sport, that deserves its own forum.

Alison Gannett


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

sherpaxc said:


> What do ya'll think? There seems to be a growing interest in this sort of thing. People can post up their equipment list or ask for help with getting equipment together and ask for help with planning routes. Seems to me that there would be enough interest in it. Doesn't have to focus on racing, just bikepacking.
> Thoughts?


YES!

And just think of all the new sponsers/advertisers MTBR would get.

Mikey


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

G-e-e wonder how many posts it took to get the beer forum

Count me in for this


----------



## ejbluth (Nov 14, 2007)

+1 .


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

write me down,
I'm itching to start chasing the horizon.


----------



## GenghisKong (Aug 7, 2008)

++1


----------



## jkcustom (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes. JK


----------



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

bump... we need this!


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

*Wha about...?*

I wonder if the forum owners haven't already suggested a direction with the:

Vacations & Destinations
biking trips, tours, and travel related biking

forum.

I originally figured they meant organized tour and commercial companies, but they pushed mikesee's penultimate Lightweight Touring post over there.

Maybe we just follow it over there and take the forum over for ourselves? I mean it isn't exactly crashing under the traffic load currently. I think they need some bike packing content. :thumbsup:


Let's take a trip.


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd like to be added to the list!!


----------



## jav1231 (May 30, 2005)

I'm about to embark on this sort of ride myself. I really want to do the GDMBR within the next few years. The TransGA may be my training route, in fact. I think Carousel Design Works is ahead of the game on this and I'm not just saying that because they sponsored our swag give-away this year. Having gone to the start of last year's GDR and seeing them on the bikes, it was obvious that using the bike and maintaining functionality is crucial and Alison's pics show that. The Old Man Mountain racks are proving to be damn tough too!

FWIW, and I know this sounds like spam, if you are thinking of ordering from CDW this month mention the show and you'll get an extra gimme sack!


----------



## LaxFactor (Oct 9, 2006)

+1 for me


----------



## rightcoastrider (Jun 27, 2008)

+1.......


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

Absolutely!!! Everyday I dream of a multi day off road route in the east.


----------



## Jilleo (Dec 12, 2005)

This would be a good post for a bikepacking forum, but right now two crazy Alaskans are attempting to ride their Surly Pugsleys, loaded with camping gear, packrafts and a ton of food, more than 300 miles of completely undeveloped, rugged coastline along Alaska's Lost Coast - it's off-trail bikepacking! Very cool. They're calling in occasionally from a satellite phone and I'm posting the updates. You can read more about it at http://lostcoastbike.blogspot.com/


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Jilleo said:


> This would be a good post for a bikepacking forum, but right now two crazy Alaskans are attempting to ride their Surly Pugsleys, loaded with camping gear, packrafts and a ton of food, more than 300 miles of completely undeveloped, rugged coastline along Alaska's Lost Coast - it's off-trail bikepacking! Very cool. They're calling in occasionally from a satellite phone and I'm posting the updates. You can read more about it at http://lostcoastbike.blogspot.com/


Cool. Added that blog to my list. Should be fun to watch. Those Pugsleys are waaaay nifty.


----------



## timbo337 (Apr 12, 2005)

+1 for me!


----------



## Stosh (Canada) (Jul 19, 2005)

One more.

Stosh


----------



## mtbfanatic (Jun 30, 2008)

+1 Hello? Mods? You there?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Gotta say I'd hang out at a bikepacking forum.


----------



## rocky rode (Jul 13, 2005)

Me tooo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## idon'tknow (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## bikewright (Dec 7, 2007)

I am up for it! There is a yahoo group on this subject. ultralightbiking


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

*Next big thing*

Come on francois,

Now that Salsa is going to be making the Fargo, bike packing is the next All Mountian, uh, Single Speed,um, 29"er movement. Give us the love.


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

*+1*

*+1

IN !*


----------



## timbo337 (Apr 12, 2005)

We could just bombard the endurance forum with our bikepacking posts enough that everyone gets fed up with us. Everyone go on an overnight this weekend and post pictures on Monday!


----------



## 4od (May 7, 2008)

timbo337 said:


> We could just bombard the endurance forum with our bikepacking posts enough that everyone gets fed up with us. Everyone go on an overnight this weekend and post pictures on Monday!


Seconded!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

timbo337 said:


> We could just bombard the endurance forum with our bikepacking posts enough that everyone gets fed up with us. Everyone go on an overnight this weekend and post pictures on Monday!


Well to be honest I don't think anyone would mind. The people that do endurance racing are likely also the sort of people who find bikepacking interesting.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

+1,000 Bikepacking is the new black.

I have done one bikepacking trip it is great fun. Here's my set up from our trip in February.









Full write up can be found here: https://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/trail-talk/14237-idlehour-bikepacking-trip.html

More discussion about bikepacking and this trip here:
https://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/general-discussion/12437-february-bikepacking-trip.html
https://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/general-discussion/10545-ultralight-mountain-bike-touring.html


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

Again, THINK OF ALL THE NEW ADVERTISING/SPONSERS (READ MONEY) THAT WOULD COME MTBRs WAY with a new bikepacking forum.

Is anyone listening?


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Maybe Jeff from Carousel Design Works could offer a bit of advertisement money to help sponsor the new forum? 

I learned of his company through bikepacking discussions on MTBR and ended up buying a frame pack and saddle bag from him. GREAT stuff and amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

There's a new site y'all might want to check out called bikepacking.net.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

mtnfiend said:


> Maybe Jeff from Carousel Design Works could offer a bit of advertisement money to help sponsor the new forum?
> 
> I learned of his company through bikepacking discussions on MTBR and ended up buying a frame pack and saddle bag from him. *GREAT stuff and amazing craftsmanship.*


This is not going to happen until Jeff finds some child labor to pick up the slack for him. Every time I ride with him he complains about not being able to keep up with the workload. I told him he should raise his prices but he wouldn't listen to me


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Krein said:


> There's a new site y'all might want to check out called bikepacking.net.


i no longer have a reason to visit mtbr.... :thumbsup:


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

here we go......finally went to the gear store, 
now just waiting on a rack, which is on the way.










couple short trips this fall, then some CDW bags over the winter,
all sorts of possibilites. yeeee-hahhhhhh!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

0gre said:


> This is not going to happen until Jeff finds some child labor to pick up the slack for him. Every time I ride with him he complains about not being able to keep up with the workload. I told him he should raise his prices but he wouldn't listen to me


We received a set of his bags and rode Silverton->Durango on the CT last weekend and we both agreed that Jeff will be hard-pressed to ever find help that is skilled enough to meet his standards.

The craftsmanship on Carousel Design Works bags is incredible. No detail overlooked. Jeff must be the most anal fella in the world, and thank gawd he is. Beautiful bags.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Velokid1 said:


> We received a set of his bags and rode Silverton->Durango on the CT last weekend and we both agreed that Jeff will be hard-pressed to ever find help that is skilled enough to meet his standards.
> 
> The craftsmanship on Carousel Design Works bags is incredible. No detail overlooked. Jeff must be the most anal fella in the world, and thank gawd he is. Beautiful bags.


I'm sure he appreciates tips


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

Gotta get one of those fargo's! Im in for a touring forum! My fav reports to read are multi day adventures:thumbsup:


----------



## scuppy (Nov 10, 2007)

+ 1


----------



## Rich007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Bikepacking website and forums, excellent idea. I'm in!!!

My Great Divide last year I only did the Whitefish, MT - Salida, CO stretch. OK, I rode past Salida to the top of the Marshall pass and then back to Denver...


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Well, I don't think there should be a bikepacking forum. It would attract the wrong kind of people to this MtBR.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Bumpity bump!

Did Gregg or Franc ever address this? Why no bike packing forum? Surely it makes more sense than a beer forum, huh?


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd love to see a bikepacking forum here.
http://www.bikepacking.net/forum
There is not enough traffic there for it to be useful.


----------



## jasondean (Dec 10, 2004)

Agreed, I think it's own forum would be cool.


----------



## FeloniousDunk (Apr 30, 2007)

Want more traffic on bikepacking.net? You just have to go and post something. There's tons of info over there. One thing for sure is that bikepacking is a fairly small niche in the biking world.


----------



## RJWracing (Feb 25, 2009)

This sounds like a great idea. It is definitely something we could use over here


----------



## CaptainKodak (Jun 28, 2004)

Ditto again... Bumpola!


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

+1 !!!!!


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

This is the new place we all go to for our bikepacking needs. Designed by ScottyM. Check it out here.


----------



## Wishful_Thinking (Jul 27, 2008)

+1 too


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

bikepacking.net was mentioned by Aaron Teasdale in the June issue of Bike Magazine on page 77. Way to go Mr. TopoFusion!


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I am planning my first bikepacking trip in a couple of weeks. I would love to have a forum on the topic here are MTBR.


----------



## T.RAY (Nov 10, 2005)

A cool site bikepacking.net.


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

+1 Me and a friend are thinking of taking a long trip this summer need advice.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

+1 again


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

+1 for a forum on MTBR... mind you bikepacking.net is a great site


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

We'll just keep this thread alive until they cave in.


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> We'll just keep this thread alive until they cave in.


 The new bikepacking.net site has more to offer than MTBR would ever be able to, pics of setups, gear reviews, tracks....the list goes on and on.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

+1 for new forum : )


----------



## 2:1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*me. want. bikepacking. forum.*

still.


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

+1 Bikepacking! With the traffic at MTBR info could be gathered from all corners of the interwebs.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I like bikepacking.net. Good info and awesome routes there.
MTBR is good for what it is, but most people only visit a few of it's forums. The southern California forum is pretty dead for the most part. There are other forums that serves us socal people better and get more traffic.


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too, please.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

*Add me...*

I decided this spring to join my 20-years of backpacking with my recent love of mountain biking and go on a bikepacking trip in NC. I'm in the throes of exploring routes. Would love to have a forum on this and feel it is long overdue....


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

Add another 1 here. yes please:thumbsup:


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Me too


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

+1 here!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bring it , please.


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

En Vogue said it best.

Never gonna get it, never gonna get it...
Never gonna get it, never gonna get it.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

four new forums added yesterday and guess what, not one for bikepacking!!! MTBr now has TWO cyclocross forums in addition to the already ridiculous electric bikes forum, TWO forums for lights, a forum JUST for photo captions and now another for photography (really couldn't combine those two??)

silly stuff going on here.

Just enter bikepacking into the search and see how spread out the threads about this are, they are scattered across half the forum, lots of them discussing similar topics. Wake up mods.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

jmctav23 said:


> four new forums added yesterday and guess what, not one for bikepacking!!! MTBr now has TWO cyclocross forums in addition to the already ridiculous electric bikes forum, TWO forums for lights, a forum JUST for photo captions and now another for photography (really couldn't combine those two??)
> 
> silly stuff going on here.
> 
> Just enter bikepacking into the search and see how spread out the threads about this are, they are scattered across half the forum, lots of them discussing similar topics. Wake up mods.


No doubt. We have forums for Beer, 650b wheel size, fat bikes, etc but no bikepacking. MTBR is missing lots of clicks, page views and another title sponsor. That is pretty silly.


----------



## gravedoja (Dec 19, 2005)

Count me in, the Mrs and i have started doing a bit of bike camping this year so very interested.

Pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaassssssse Mods!


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I would frankly rather go to bikepacking.net since it's not as "peanut gallery" as mtbr tends to be....if I need an answer over there, I know it's going to be the right one.....have to use a heavy mental filter over here on mtbr....YMMV.


----------



## halflung (Mar 2, 2010)

This is awesome, count me in, did a couple overnights this summer, and wow it was a real treat. No racing, or crazy stuff, just a nice long ride, camp out, and ride the next day.


----------



## funkydrum (Mar 10, 2007)

IN!

Agreed that bikepacking.net is a little slow on traffic...


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

I also agree...a bike packing forum would be awesome.


----------



## Superleggera (Apr 14, 2008)

+1

"Bikepacking / Touring" forum please!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Another vote here!


----------



## snarfer86 (Apr 30, 2008)

+1
I would love to see a Bike-packing/ Touring forum. It's the reason I got back into mountain biking.


----------



## MDBreden (Nov 5, 2004)

+1
Would love to meet up with some like minded peeps here in NorCal that might be interested in putting together some 2-3 day excursions.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I asked for a forum on this in the suggestions area awhile back, never really got a response after Innerbike... Here's the thread http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedback-issues/bike-packing-expedition-forum-736989.html

I'd be interested in seeing a MTBR forum for bikepacking, although I have since found bikepacking.net thats sorta filling the void for now - although some more traffic there would be nice.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

Add me to the list to see a Bikepacking forum..:thumbsup:


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

mike5krnr said:


> Add me to the list to see a Bikepacking forum..:thumbsup:


bikepacking.net


----------



## Canyonman (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes...NEW FORUM!!


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> No doubt. We have forums for Beer, 650b wheel size, fat bikes, etc but no bikepacking. MTBR is missing lots of clicks, page views and another title sponsor. That is pretty silly.


WTF MTBR? Put up a forum for "bikepacking"!!:madman::madmax:


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

Canyonman said:


> Yes...NEW FORUM!!


where?


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

goldenboy said:


> WTF MTBR? Put up a forum for "bikepacking"!!:madman::madmax:


 ^ This!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I just sent Francois a PM and I'll see if he reply's and will post if I hear anything.:drumroll:
It's a great idea.

Woody


----------



## Cycling_Chick (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes please!!!! That would be g-r-e-e-a-a-t-t-t-t!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I live on on a ridge, one of few that separate me from the Middle and the North Fork American rivers.
The river trails and connecters are perfect for long big loops, super overnights+. It would be great to show how, learn, and see others doing bike-packing/offroad touring.

Count me in for a new forum!



.


----------



## pcoady (Feb 23, 2007)

bikepacking.net is great. I'm more than happy to have them be main forum on the topic.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

pcoady said:


> bikepacking.net is great. I'm more than happy to have them be main forum on the topic.


I really like bikepacking.net as well ans frankly, I'd rather see it become the go to place for bike packing info but the reality is that it is sloooow. A forum here would would be a lot more active.

Has any of the MTBR gods spoken on why they are so resistant to this making this happen?


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> Has any of the MTBR gods spoken on why they are so resistant to this making this happen?


It's telling of my own laziness that it took me three years to tire of receiving email updates on this thread and come unsubscribe from it. Over three years and not a single response from the administration here. MTBR feels like a automated call center sometimes. 
_
Hello! Anybody home?_

_"Your call may be monitored for training purposes. If you don't care to be heard, press 1. To be ignored, press 2."_


----------



## funkydrum (Mar 10, 2007)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> I really like bikepacking.net as well ans frankly, I'd rather see it become the go to place for bike packing info but the reality is that it is sloooow. A forum here would would be a lot more active.
> 
> Has any of the MTBR gods spoken on why they are so resistant to this making this happen?


Agreed


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Bikepacking.net is a great site, with lots of accurate information, good people, etc. Over the past couple of years, I've spent a lot of time there, both as a reader and active participant. That said, I think that it would be terrific to have a bikepacking forum on MTBR. Bikepacking seems to be a growing segment of mountain biking, and a lot of people who frequent MTBR's other forums might enjoy chatting about bikepacking here as well.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

New Year "New Bikepacking Forum" just thinking.


----------



## dp2315 (Aug 22, 2005)

+1...never find what im lookin for in the endurance forum, good call by the OP


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

GREAT NEWS Everyone, here's the reply from my PM I sent Francois.:cornut::thumbsup::crazy:

"Heck ya. Let me work on it. francis"

Woody


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

woody.1 said:


> GREAT NEWS Everyone, here's the reply from my PM I sent Francois.:cornut::thumbsup::crazy:
> 
> "Heck ya. Let me work on it. francis"
> 
> Woody


*Or just go to BIKEPACKING.NET*


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

woody.1 said:


> GREAT NEWS Everyone, here's the reply from my PM I sent Francois.:cornut::thumbsup::crazy:
> 
> "Heck ya. Let me work on it. francis"
> 
> Woody


Awesome news...thanks woody...thanks Francis! They are mountain bikes! Who says you can't stay out once the sun goes down?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks woody, francis and everyone else that kept this thread alive. Need to keep pestering them so they don't forget us.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

great news!!!


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

I can hardly wait! 'Traditional' bike trekking forums are too limited in terms of mountainbike-specific matters.
I'm thinking about a trip of about 2 weeks for this summer (in either the Alps or Pyrenees), and I'd like it to be completely self-sufficient.
There's going to be 3-4 of us, so things like tents and cooking stuff can be 'shared'.
At first I was thinking about a BOB or Extrawheel, but it will put serious limitations on the kind of terrain we'll be able to tackle. So the last configuration I thought up is using a daypack for clothing and stuff, and then packing the really voluminous things (tent, sleeping bag, water, ...) on a Topeak Beamrack. I still have to figure out whether that gives me enough space to keep some comfort. 
I don't want too much weight in my backpack.
What I do like about those trailers, is the fact that you could stay in a certain place to do some more technical riding, and all you would have to do is detach the thing to be left with your naked bike.
Well, we'll see! Staying in cabins/hotels for the night is another option, but I'd really like to add the camping part to it.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

It appears very obvious that Francis simply doesn't want a bikepacking forum on MTBR. Actions speak louder than words--or, in this case, inaction...


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

TobyGadd said:


> It appears very obvious that Francis simply doesn't want a bikepacking forum on MTBR. Actions speak louder than words--or, in this case, inaction...


Bikepacking is overrated.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I can't believe I actually started a thread that has lasted this long. I also can't believe it never got added when there is a HUGE following and getting bigger every day. More and more people are learning about multi day backcountry travel by bike. You'd think the biggest forum for bikes on the interwebs would devote some space to this.

Good thing there is bikepacking.net. You want info, they got info. And lot's of experience on those boards.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

sherpaxc said:


> I can't believe I actually started a thread that has lasted this long. I also can't believe it never got added when there is a HUGE following and getting bigger every day. More and more people are learning about multi day backcountry travel by bike. You'd think the biggest forum for bikes on the interwebs would devote some space to this.
> 
> Good thing there is bikepacking.net. You want info, they got info. And lot's of experience on those boards.


No doubt BP.net just had to shut down for the weekend to upgrade... due to so many new members.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes Please. We could really use a bikepacking section.


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

+1 - I hope to start doing this with my wife and kids now that they are getting a little older (still would have to be able to get a bike trailer down the trail though).


----------



## wgda320 (Aug 21, 2010)

+1, I would read a bikepacking section!!!!


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Success!!!
Glad to see this new section up and running!


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

woooooooo!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, it happened! Happy to be proven wrong!


----------



## ExpoGeorgia (Mar 7, 2012)

Great section!!!


----------



## erincarr19 (Oct 24, 2013)

Some of you guys may be interested in this 300 mile tour/race I have planned for next spring that goes through the Los Padres National Forest. The final GPX route will be out by end of November. here is the website:

Tour Â*De Â*Los Â*Padres - Home


----------

